# Insane Levis



## indicus (Aug 8, 2006)

I happened to be downstairs when the better half was feeding her Gecko's last night....must admit i havent taken much time to cheak them out for some time...
I got a shock when i seen one of her Levis.....i knew it was a nice animal; but was shocked to see it's just getting brighter and brighter.....i carnt say i've ever seen one quite like it. It was one of a pair of juv's purchased from Danny Brown....all i can say thanks mate....very happy, fine animal.
Cheers Tree :wink:


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

omg, how much does danny sell them for, i want a pair


----------



## MDPython (Aug 8, 2006)

Me too!!!
They are awsome looking definatly on my list......
:mrgreen: 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## indicus (Aug 8, 2006)

Carnt really remember what i payed Hornet; was early last year if i remember rightly....i'd have to cheak
The female was nice looking; but this male just blows any that i have away....keeps getting better.
Top bloke with top Gex.


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm planning on purchansing some levis from saz, i might also have 2 grab a pair from danny, do some breeding, see if i can make these gecks look better then they already are, thats as long as i'm not crossing the subspecies 2gether


----------



## indicus (Aug 8, 2006)

Cossing subspecies - Dont even go there Hornet......the so called experts will nail ya, even if they havent a clue :roll: :lol: 
I'm sure Saz knows what shes got; as does DB.....you carnt go wrong.


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not saying a word on that one Indicus, my lips are sealed. 
Great looking Levis,


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

yea, i dun wanna cross subspecies, i only wanna cross different colours of the same sub ssp


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 8, 2006)

You don't need to cross subspecies to get different looking animals. Each of these lizards is captive bred (one third generation, one fifth). Each individual comes from a different line collected by a different individual at a different time, but all of the original animals were collected from the very same sand dune. As you can see, the girl is a lovely red and the male is a good example of a yellow levis. I saw a male from the same location (related to one of the animals in the picture) which was axanthic and anerythristic (it was black and white), but he was never used in breeding.







Nice levis, indicus


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

is that your yellow male? is the yellow colour complete or incomplete dominance?


----------



## indicus (Aug 8, 2006)

Top shot.... :lol:


----------



## geckodan (Aug 8, 2006)

iNDICUS, i JUST REALISED i SENT THE WRONG ONE, CAN i HAVE THAT ONE BACK


----------



## indicus (Aug 8, 2006)

HAHAHA.....good go;
:shock: oop's...your not joking!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: RE: Insane Levis*



hornet said:


> is that your yellow male? is the yellow colour complete or incomplete dominance?



I asked the male who owns him, he said no one owns him, he is his own lizard, then the girl cut in and said she owned him, he argued, they started fighting and I couldn't get their attention again, so didn't even get a chance to ask about the genetics of the yellow colour. My guess (and that's all it is - I have no emprical data on levis genetics) is that yellow is either dominant, recessive (I'd guess recessive is more likely than dominant) or complex (perhaps threshold). I'm basing this largely on the apparently discrete nature of the phenotypes, but for all I know the yellow/red trait could be quantitative rather than qualitative. If this pair has babies and someone bothers to keep track of them until their adult colours come in, they should get a bit of an idea of what's going on.

indicus: thanks


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

i just wanna know say if you cross those two together, will the babies be a mix of yellow and red or will the babies be plain red them will the 2nd gen have yellow babies in it?


----------



## mattjoe (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

In my experience the babies aren't born yellow. It develops with age and is most pronounced in old animals. I agree it would be very interesting to get two animals like that yellow male and see what came through.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: RE: Insane Levis*



Sdaji said:


> If this pair has babies and someone bothers to keep track of them until their adult colours come in, they should get a bit of an idea of what's going on.


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

well if i can get babies i will certainly keep track of the colours


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

You'd like babies from this pair? If they multi clutch, there should be some for sale.


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

awsome, yea i would be interested in a couple


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

great pictures


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

Sdaji, how much do Levi babies go for on average? 

Indicus and Sdaji- those animals are sssooo lovely....I'm sssoo jealous!


----------



## Stevo (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

Looking very sexy there wog, must be the better half rubbing off on them :


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

Wow- incredible shots! Nicely done!

//Todd


----------



## Magpie (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

This year levis levis went for $150. Last year it was about $125.
levis pilbarensis are a bit more and occidentalis are more again.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Insane Levis*

Thanks Magpie


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 23, 2006)

Im Now Saving Up


----------

